# Havanese Grooming



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am currently new at the Havanese Forum and I am still learning how to use it. Anyways. Right now I have a Female havenese and I do not have a lot of problems with her grooming because she does not have mats, but I think her hair could be better. 
So, I am going to adopt a Havanese, and he has lots of mats. I also belive he has tick and fleas, due to all the mats. 

What I wanted to know is; what can I use to bath him, to get rid of the tick and fleas? What clipper is best for tick mats? (I am planning to shave it all off) What are the best grooming tools to get?

Also, I have a white coat Havanese girl, the dog that I am addopting is a black Havanese male. What shampoo should I use to bathed him?

I will try to post some photos of him, once I get him, and others after his grooming. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Abby and welcome to the forum. :wave: 
There are a lot of threads on grooming and such, let me see if I can pull up some threads.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9213
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10341
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9533
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6569
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9862
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5758

If your puppy is full of fleas and ticks, maybe you should have him professionally groomed, treat with Frontline plus and then attempt your own grooming. Just a thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help! By the way Julia, your little Bugsy looks like my little Fifi.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Gotta love those blonds. :biggrin1:


----------

